# Would you salvage fresh road kill ?



## bully4life (Aug 9, 2010)

The reason i ask is because I live out on the edge of two largely populated cities, and i probably see at least 3-4 deer a month on the side of the road or in ditches (dead). I saw 2 as i was driving to work last week. These seemed to be in great shape,, just hit by cars. Would you ever stop ( if you could) to pick up and process a deer ? I guess the scenario would be something like this, you drive to work, no deer..... then 8 hours later you drive home, and see 1. So you know its been dead for only 8 hrs. Would you grab it ?


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

There are a lot of people on here that absolutely would without hesitation...me, no...one reason, my dog is allergic to venison and another ugh. Yes, I'm one of those...lol...have to be store bought or from the butcher.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

I think Emily (Sprocket) recently hauled home a deer.

From what I have gathered it is illegal to do it in Washington so no, I wouldn't. If anyone knows otherwise please let me know! If it was legal, then heck yes I would!


----------



## pogo (Aug 28, 2011)

if i ever saw any then i bloody would!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I would a deer, if I could and it wasn't too mangled.

I would not for any small animals. mostly they get squished and I bet alot of the times their intestines are busted.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Yep, I would, and I have.


----------



## tuckersmom20 (Dec 12, 2010)

Yup i so would!!!

I co worker saw a hit moose on the weekend and he didn't get it for me! he has a huge pick up!!

All you have to do hear is call ministry of natural resources... explain situation and they release the road kill to you.
If you do not call, you've technically stolen from government.


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

If it was something the size of a deer I would. I know a lot of people who do this to eat the meat for themselves. 

I would not for a small animal like a squirrel or rabbit, but I know people who do....


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

tuckersmom20 said:


> Yup i so would!!!
> 
> I co worker saw a hit moose on the weekend and he didn't get it for me! he has a huge pick up!!
> 
> ...


A MOOSE! How was his pickup NOT totalled? 

I'd kill for a moose.


----------



## ciaBrysh (Dec 16, 2011)

I would if I could, but here it's illegal to pick up any roadkill. Also I would only pick up deer or moose, something along those lines, not opossum raccoon and the like.


----------



## tuckersmom20 (Dec 12, 2010)

Sprocket said:


> A MOOSE! How was his pickup NOT totalled?
> 
> I'd kill for a moose.


lol... i shouldve clarified.... he didn't hit it..
Some other guy hit it and the moose was left on the side of the road.

The guy who hit it.... the front end of his truck was done... so done lol


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

I'm just waiting for fresh hit with in an hour or so because its hot out not and I don't want to deal with the bloated guts. 

When its winter, and I have my truck (heck, ill even put it in my trunk) I will be snaging them up left and right.

Deer mostly.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> I think Emily (Sprocket) recently hauled home a deer.
> 
> From what I have gathered it is illegal to do it in Washington so no, I wouldn't. If anyone knows otherwise please let me know! If it was legal, then heck yes I would!



i think emily had seen the deer killed....in that case, then yes i would

eight hours dead, then no.

although i know people whose time limit extends to 24 hours. 

if it were a fresh kill, hell to the yeah.


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

Not like that no. I feel that 8 hours is too long. If I saw it get hit, yes I would if it was pretty in tact and not a nasty gutty mess. A while back my relative saw one get hit and it was still pulsing but died any minute there after. I was tempted but its actually illegal here too. But my family hunts so I do get kill that isn't store purchased.


----------



## blue_dog (Mar 28, 2012)

I was curious. I've heard of some people picking them up but I wasn't sure of the laws around here. Apparently the deer is the property of the crown though you can take it should they decline. And they will. That being said I would really consider it if I knew it had not been long since it was hit and if it wasn't too... mangled. I have no clue how I would go about doing that, but if I could... it's free meat right?


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

if it's cold out, then a few hours would be okay.....since cold preserves and slows down the decaying process....

but if it's hot out, nope. not unless i saw it happen.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Before I fed raw, I hit a deer just on the head and broke its neck. The body was perfect. And it was about 40 degrees outside. If I knew then what I know now... we called the game warden and reported it.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

magicre said:


> i think emily had seen the deer killed....in that case, then yes i would
> 
> eight hours dead, then no.
> 
> ...


Actually we didn't see it killed.

We had driven to my sisters house and then, a few hours later, we drove home and saw the deer.

Tossed it in the truck, drove home.

It was a cool night so it didn't smell.

I check Fish and Game and it's totally illegal. 

Probably won't do it again but to be able to do something like that, it has to be a PERFECT STORM.

Preferably a cold storm


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Sprocket said:


> Actually we didn't see it killed.
> 
> We had driven to my sisters house and then, a few hours later, we drove home and saw the deer.
> 
> ...



Bahahaha, as a *******, I would do the same thing. LOL. I am always paying attention because if I see one fresh enough, Gary knows what we are going to do.

and I put the gas on when a bunny is on the road. Screw you, bunny. You tasty little thing...


So to answer the question, yes I would if the meat was salvageable. (as in, freshly killed in warm weather or semi freshly killed in cold weather)


----------



## pibble_lover (Apr 23, 2012)

Well I'm pretty sure that you need a tag for deer. We just got one that the SO's brother hit. The police officer had to issue us a tag for us to legally take it. Also, with deer, and other animals, if they were hit, they more than likely busted their gut or intestines. This can be very smelly and messy. Gasses build up very quickly in the carcass. I would not want to butcher one that was more than a few hours dead. I couldn't stomach that.


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 5, 2011)

If I hit it I would take it home, DNR here you just have to call and let know, otherwise they pick them up for the wolf centers or other wildlife place usually. I think I would have a really hard time convincing the b/f to grab one somebody else hit. Amazingly we have never hit one although I was pretty close on the last out of town trip lol. Like pibble lover said though it would suck if the guts burst, you would want to clean it before throwing it in the truck.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

everytime im rideing with my bf in his truck and we see deer cross the road or on the side i yell
"HIT IT!!!!!!!"
he always says "NO"

jerk face....


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

xchairity_casex said:


> everytime im rideing with my bf in his truck and we see deer cross the road or on the side i yell
> "HIT IT!!!!!!!"
> he always says "NO"
> 
> jerk face....


I am seriously glad I am not the only one like this. LOL. We have seen fawns at the end of our driveway and I always tell Gary "Hit the gas!" The first time I did he looked at me with this incredulous look. Now, he is used to my insanity. LOL


----------

